# Really don't know where to start????



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

New to the site...and searching for any information anyone can help us with on adding a golden to our family. We are in Northern California/East Bay and lost our beautiful 5yr. old Golden earlier this year to lymphoma. We are not looking for a show quality golden...just simply another member to our family. We miss our Shiloh so much and we truly can't wait to find just the right puppy for our family. I have been reading online for quite sometime now and all the different sites are quite overwhelming. Can anyone suggest anyone local (EastBay) that could possibly help us find someone close by that might have any litters available. Any help at this point is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello! I am in your neighborhood as well and will be hopefully adding a golden retriever puppy to our home in the next couple of months. I've done extensive research and we are hoping to get a golden from Osprey Goldens, but from what I've heard they have an extensive waiting list for their next litter and luckily we had contacted them back in July and were able to get on the list for a male. But, our vet just got a golden retriever from Essex Goldens, and from what I understand they do have golden puppies coming soon. I've also heard good things about Emberain Goldens, A Promise Kennels, Talini Goldens (white golden retrievers) and Sweet Breeze Goldens. People also always recommend going through the NorCal Golden Retriever club and they can point you in the direction of a breeder that has puppies. Sometimes they aren't very quick to respond though, if at all, so hopefully this list can provide you with a place to start. Even if breeders have an extensive waiting list, hopefully they can point you in the direction of someone else who might not. Good luck!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Aubridge Goldens, they are in sacramento CA, VERY nice goldens, lovely all around all purpose dogs. Great family members and beautiful to boot.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

There's a show going on right now at the Pleasanton Fairgrounds. Might want to check it out. Here's the entries for tomorrow, (it says that there will be 71 Goldens there):

880 Del Valle Dog Club Of Livermore, Monday - October 22, 2012

Times and rings for the different breeds:

http://www.infodog.com/jps/880/jpg880.pdf


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

Oh my... I wish I would have heard about the show earlier. We had a family emergency over the weekend and I wasn't able to check back on the responses. Thank you so much for the information....looks like I have more research to do. I am truly hoping we can find a puppy for Christmas time for the kids. Would be such a blessing. Again, thank you all for the information.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I know some breeders in So Cal that have puppies....is that too far?


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

We have been blessed in that the two goldens we have ever had came from a local breeder that we had stumbled across. I don't know the first thing about buying from someone far away...but would be interested in any information anyone can give us. As well as thoughts on buying from someone that is not local, ie, additional expenses on obtaining the puppy, etc. 
We truly want to find another furry member to our family...we aren't interested in breeding or showing this dog. We just want a puppy that wants to join us camping, boating, traveling, visiting relatives, weekend outings  Just miss our Shiloh so much...looking forward to adding a golden back to our family!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

If you look on the AKC site you'll see available litters listed by location. You should research each litter's parents carefully--they only need to be AKC registered to be put up on the site. You should look into the health clearances, etc., for each. 

we have a fairly good crew of No Cal people here. Welcome! :wavey:


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

In Northern California I would recommend Regency Goldens in Gilroy (laura franchi), Masters Goldens (Jennifer Masterson), Aubridge Goldens (Robin Baker), Reflections Goldens (Patricia Bass Walker)....there are a ton of great breeders. I would google all of them to find the websites. They were all at the show this past weekend (I flew up as well) but I think should be back home today since it ended yesterday. This is not an exclusive list, these are just the people that came to my mind right now.


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

I was getting a little discouraged looking at all the sites as most seem to be offering puppies that have champion lines and are asking for way more than we are going to be able to afford. We bought our first golden way back in 1993 from a breeder in Clayton, Ca (off of Morgan Territory Road). Kinser was a beautiful dark golden! He was an amazing dog. Our second golden we bought from a family out in Stockton, CA in 2007. They had the mom, dad and grandmother. I had mentioned Kinser's name (King Kinser of Kona) and the guy disappeared. He brought in the pedigree of the parents to the puppy we were looking at...and here we were purchasing a direct descendant from our beloved Kinser. He said the name Kona rang a bell...and we had named Kinser after a great grandfather to him back when we had bought him. It was an amazing story. We ended up buying that puppy and Shiloh was the best dog I could have ever imagined. She ended up getting lymphoma earlier this year and we lost her in April. It has been a rough year without her...and I will keep researching all these breeders until we can hopefully find a litter perhaps ready around Christmas time. I know we want to find a healthy pup...as we don't want to go through what we went through with Shiloh again. But I also am concerned about the fees an actual breeder is going to want. Does anyone have any suggestions for where we could perhaps find just a nice family golden! She will be spayed...not going to breed or show this puppy. I really want to buy from a reputable place...but I am afraid the fees are going to make that impossible.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

In California the price for a golden puppy from a reputable breeder (i.e. a breeder who does hip, elbow, eye and heart clearances and is active in showing their dogs in some venue) usually runs from about $1400-2000. I know Hillcrest goldens in the las vegas area had a very nice litter and may still have puppies available. They may be a bit lower in price due to the location.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

There isn't some magical corner to cut, to get a healthy carefully raised puppy for less money than what it "cost". Reputable breeders are giving away these puppies, literally the cost of each litter they raise is more than they get from puppy sales. Just look into how much say an American Champion costs. The fact that you don't want to show, doesn't mean the parents shouldn't prove themselves in some venue. Its important to maintain all those things you really love about goldens, if everyone just stopped competing and we all bred goldens who had "nice temperaments" the goldens as we know them today would cease to exist. You might not think its important to you, but the health of your potential puppy depends on you purchasing from a breeder who hasn't cut any corners and that means they also should be competing with their breeding dogs.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I confirmed that Hillcrest Goldens does have puppies available.


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

kdowningxc said:


> There isn't some magical corner to cut, to get a healthy carefully raised puppy for less money than what it "cost". Reputable breeders are giving away these puppies, literally the cost of each litter they raise is more than they get from puppy sales. Just look into how much say an American Champion costs. The fact that you don't want to show, doesn't mean the parents shouldn't prove themselves in some venue. Its important to maintain all those things you really love about goldens, if everyone just stopped competing and we all bred goldens who had "nice temperaments" the goldens as we know them today would cease to exist. You might not think its important to you, but the health of your potential puppy depends on you purchasing from a breeder who hasn't cut any corners and that means they also should be competing with their breeding dogs.


I appreciate your thoughts....and I am not asking to find some magical corner to cut. But there has to be some sort of middle ground for those families that truly can't fund $1500 - $2000 for a puppy that we have no intention of breeding or showing. I appreciate all that goes into raising healthy Goldens....that I can tell you we experienced first hand in April watching the heart and soul of our family die in my arms. The pain that we have gone through only makes me want to find a reputable person to purchase our next Golden from....as I cannot imagine another type of dog in our family and will NEVER own another type. We are a loving family that wants to add another beloved member to it again...as I cannot explain the emptiness we feel without having that loving companionship we felt from our Shiloh. I am by no means saying I know "ANYTHING" about the world of breeding goldens or for that fact breeding any dog....I am blessed that there are those that do it and that there are those people that care about breeding healthy dogs to pass on to others. But I also feel that finding a dog for $600 - $800 really isn't wrong when its just a family that wants a dog to love for years to come. I am not asking to find a puppy that parents have a "proven" show history...I would love to find a honest person that has taken the time to make sure they are breeding from healthy Goldens that love them as much as I know our family does. I am not asking to find some backyard puppy mill....but I don't think they have to be on a show circuit either. If I am in the wrong place then I apologize and I will continue my search elsewhere. 
Thank you to those that have listed references, I am trying to look at each one to see if it will work for our family.


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

K&Tsmom said:


> But I also feel that finding a dog for $600 - $800 really isn't wrong when its just a family that wants a dog to love for years to come. I am not asking to find a puppy that parents have a "proven" show history...I would love to find a honest person that has taken the time to make sure they are breeding from healthy Goldens that love them as much as I know our family does. I am not asking to find some backyard puppy mill....but I don't think they have to be on a show circuit either.


Would you be open to a rescue? Adoption fees are generally less than your target price range listed above. You will be taking a gamble with the health history on the golden but for the price quoted above you'll be in the same boat going with a breeder that charges that range as it's unlikely that they're doing the minimum clearances recommended by the Golden Retriever Club of America.


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

I just want to say that I am so sorry for your loss...it can be such a difficult time... Good luck finding a new family member! Wanted to add that we had picked out a breeder that we liked...and I saw a post her about an older golden that needed a home...we have her ... It was the best thing we could have done! She is a perfectly behaved, loving girl, who had a loving owner who died. This can be such a wonderful thing to do, and a great lesson for family members!... Sometimes a breeder may a female dog that they are retiring.. This could be a really good fit for your family!


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

SheetsSM said:


> Would you be open to a rescue? Adoption fees are generally less than your target price range listed above. You will be taking a gamble with the health history on the golden but for the price quoted above you'll be in the same boat going with a breeder that charges that range as it's unlikely that they're doing the minimum clearances recommended by the Golden Retriever Club of America.


Can't say we are against a rescue...as I have rescued 2 other dogs in the past. One was in our family for 13 years and the other was a disaster! I had even thought about fostering in the guide dog program as my bestfriend is currently involved in a puppy through them. I just know in my heart I could never let them go at the end...even though I knew i was doing such a good thing for someone else. The whole issue would be we would prefer a puppy right now.


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

whispered memories said:


> I just want to say that I am so sorry for your loss...it can be such a difficult time... Good luck finding a new family member! Wanted to add that we had picked out a breeder that we liked...and I saw a post her about an older golden that needed a home...we have her ... It was the best thing we could have done! She is a perfectly behaved, loving girl, who had a loving owner who died. This can be such a wonderful thing to do, and a great lesson for family members!... Sometimes a breeder may a female dog that they are retiring.. This could be a really good fit for your family!


That sounds amazing for your family. I know we will find just the right girl to add to our family. We are a very active family and our search will continue until we find just the right fit


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> I confirmed that Hillcrest Goldens does have puppies available.


Thanks Michelle...they already responded to my email. They do have some females...but are in that fee range we will not be able to meet. I will continue to search and I know we will find just the right match someday.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

K&Tsmom said:


> Thanks Michelle...they already responded to my email. They do have some females...but are in that fee range we will not be able to meet. I will continue to search and I know we will find just the right match someday.


Where in N.Cali do you live? How far are you willing to travel?


----------



## pandamonium (Apr 18, 2012)

I totally understand!..I think that we want you to get as healthy a puppy as you can! So getting one from someone that has health as an important factor, is what we want you to get. Please let us know how it is going...and pictures later!...


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

goldenjackpuppy said:


> In California the price for a golden puppy from a reputable breeder (i.e. a breeder who does hip, elbow, eye and heart clearances and is active in showing their dogs in some venue) usually runs from about $1400-2000. I know Hillcrest goldens in the las vegas area had a very nice litter and may still have puppies available. They may be a bit lower in price due to the location.


Definitely finding that to be the price range for the breeders...and I get it. We just can't meet that. I just don't want to buy a puppy off of the local paper want ads...or some backyard puppy mill. Thats all I have been trying to do is just find someone that anyone can suggest might have a litter of puppies not destined for the show circuit. Will continue to look...We will find her...she's out there


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

whispered memories said:


> I totally understand!..I think that we want you to get as healthy a puppy as you can! So getting one from someone that has health as an important factor, is what we want you to get. Please let us know how it is going...and pictures later!...


THANK YOU so much! Just being on this site is hard. All the pictures just make me miss our Shiloh OH SO MUCH. She was just an amazing dog, friend....member of our family, and my heart is just empty without her. But its time we add another bundle of fur to our home. PICTURES WILL BE POSTED EVERYWHERE...LOL! And oh I feel sorry for all my FB friends...they will get sick of the pictures!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I like you did not have thousands of dollars for a dog I did find a great breeder that had field champion dogs for a price I could afford. Keep looking you will find your girl it might happen before christmas but I have faith that you will find her and she will be perfect.


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> Where in N.Cali do you live? How far are you willing to travel?


I'm willing to travel....not sure if I could talk hubby into it  If you are referring to where you are, which I think from your info it says Chino...unless I could talk them all into going to Disneyland...there is no way to get them to go to SoCal. LOL 

We are located in the East Bay...more out towards the Delta area in Northern California. Brentwood/Antioch/Oakley area. Would be willing to travel anywhere up in NorCal.


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

General V said:


> I like you did not have thousands of dollars for a dog I did find a great breeder that had field champion dogs for a price I could afford. Keep looking you will find your girl it might happen before christmas but I have faith that you will find her and she will be perfect.


AMEN!  She's out there...I have to believe that!


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

OK random post...as its says I have to have 15 posts before i can respond to someone's message to me. Sorry ya'll for the nothing post....


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

ok almost there....


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

I think I'm done...that's #15...resume the puppy hunt...


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Could you push back your timeline and save up for the puppy? If you can save 600-800 by Christmas time, maybe look ahead to Easter? That could give you time to save the money. That's what I did, I started a puppy fund and put in $100 every month, I had $600 set aside, so only had to wait 6 months for my puppy. And when you take into account finding a breeder, having the dog bred, puppies being born, and old enough to come home, 6months goes by fast.
In the long run, it will (statistically) save you money if you save up and go through a reputable breeder. There is a post here somewhere about what it actually costs a breeder for a litter of puppies, and they really don't make any money out of it.
One other thing to look into is an older puppy. When I got my puppy, my breeder had an older (6mo old) puppy that she was trying to find a home for. She had kept the puppy as a show prospect and as the puppy grew she could tell it wasn't going to be a good show dog so she was trying to find a home for it. I didn't ask about price, but was under the impression that it would be cheaper than the 8 week olds that were all spoken for.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> my breeder had an older (6mo old) puppy that she was trying to find a home for. She had kept the puppy as a show prospect and as the puppy grew she could tell it wasn't going to be a good show dog so she was trying to find a home for it. I didn't ask about price, but was under the impression that it would be cheaper than the 8 week olds that were all spoken for.


That just blows my mind. Wow!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

This girl is at the Martinez shelter and will be available tomorrow, (first come first serve), at 10:00 am. They do a temperament test before she can be put up for adoption so you'll have an idea of how she is. Wasn't sure if you would consider rescuing, but just thought I'd put her on here since you're looking. She's only 9 months old, so definitely still a puppy. She looks like a total cutie pie:

www.PetHarbor.com pet:CCST.A707605


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

kwhit said:


> This girl is at the Martinez shelter and will be available tomorrow, (first come first serve), at 10:00 am. They do a temperament test before she can be put up for adoption so you'll have an idea of how she is. Wasn't sure if you would consider rescuing, but just thought I'd put her on here since you're looking. She's only 9 months old, so definitely still a puppy. She looks like a total cutie pie:
> 
> www.PetHarbor.com pet:CCST.A707605


 
Trying to get some information on her....


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> That just blows my mind. Wow!


Not mine really. She had a 2 older females there (1 was 8 and 1 was 12), so I know that she just doesn't just kick them out of the house when she's done with them. But you also need to keep the number of dogs in check.


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

kwhit said:


> This girl is at the Martinez shelter and will be available tomorrow, (first come first serve), at 10:00 am. They do a temperament test before she can be put up for adoption so you'll have an idea of how she is. Wasn't sure if you would consider rescuing, but just thought I'd put her on here since you're looking. She's only 9 months old, so definitely still a puppy. She looks like a total cutie pie:
> 
> www.PetHarbor.com pet:CCST.A707605


OMG she is adorable....the animal services gal said ALOT of people are calling on this pup and that there will most likely be a lottery held at 10am. LOL...wow...all that I'm learning. Now decisions...decisions...do I take off work tomorrow....and how lucky am I feeling.... LOL


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

K&Tsmom said:


> OMG she is adorable....the animal services gal said ALOT of people are calling on this pup and that there will most likely be a lottery held at 10am. LOL...wow...all that I'm learning. Now decisions...decisions...do I take off work tomorrow....and how lucky am I feeling.... LOL


She is a beauty! They think she is 9 months old? She looks younger than that.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

I'd go for it. I'd be one of those trying to get her if I had a job, (have an interview Friday :crossfing). If you do decide to try and get her, be there at 9:00 so you could be first in line. I was told that the first person in line would get first choice and there wouldn't be a lottery. I guess a lot more people called after me so that makes sense that they decided to go with that. I could just imagine a bunch of people rushing the front door when they opened. Not a good thing...

Good luck if you decide to try for her, that's the shelter my Lucy came from.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> They think she is 9 months old? She looks younger than that.


I was thinking the same thing...maybe more like 6 months.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd take the day off of work and be in that line early!


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

Lets see if I take my 18yr old son....that's one ticket....my 8 yr old son...that's one ticket....my neighbor around the street....my mother in law....LOL!!!! (just kidding by the way....)

But I forwarded it to my hubby and he says to go try it! Man....ya'll better be here tomorrow when I get in to work crying cause my ticket wasn't picked :no:


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

K&Tsmom said:


> Lets see if I take my 18yr old son....that's one ticket....my 8 yr old son...that's one ticket....my neighbor around the street....my mother in law....LOL!!!! (just kidding by the way....)
> 
> But I forwarded it to my hubby and he says to go try it! Man....ya'll better be here tomorrow when I get in to work crying cause my ticket wasn't picked :no:


Awesome! We will be waiting for the GOOD NEWS!


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

Still need to go home and talk to the kids. Its their decision too. Puppy vs. older puppy. I don't want them to be unhappy with the choice.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

It might not result in a lottery. A lot of people say they're going to go but then don't show up. That's why if you do decide to go, still get there really early. Then you will be first in line, just in case.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I think that rescuing is an AWESOME choice for you!

If you do decide on a puppy - you say that 1000+ is too much money, but 800 would be okay. That is only a couple hundred dollars difference potentially. I really encourage you to find out how much that extra couple of hundred dollars buys you in the long run health of your dog. (Brian - where are you with the exact statistics??)


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

K&Tsmom said:


> Still need to go home and talk to the kids. Its their decision too. Puppy vs. older puppy. I don't want them to be unhappy with the choice.


Show 'Em the pic! Theyll go for her. :


----------



## SMBC (Jul 31, 2012)

In case the puppy at the shelter doesn't work out, the NorCal golden retriever club just updated their puppy listings today and it looks like a few breeders have puppies available now, one of which was recommended on this thread. Just a thought...hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Any news?
I see that the dog is no longer listed on the webpage, so am assuming someone got her.


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

WELLLL we did go and see that cutie pie! It was a little weird as there were 5 other people there....but they all seemed to know each other. My son said it was like "storage hunters" for dogs! The one gentlemen had obviously been there several times to see the dog and from what we "overheard" had already named the dog. She was really cute...but me and the boys decided after seeing her that she really wasn't for us. We really want a puppy. The picture did make her look smaller...she was larger than what we are really looking for...but she was VERY cute. They had another dog in with her, a small pitbull looking puppy, and they wouldn't stop playing...so it was hard to gauge what type of dog she really was. But in the end we decided to leave. I heard them say there were only 2 in the lottery....which means three of the five were together after all. Its all good...I'm sure she went to a good home. 
BUT the GOOD NEWS is on the way home my older son was able to find a listing for a litter of puppies with one female left...and I think we have our puppy. We are going to see her on Saturday...and we will see how it all works out. Dad still has to weigh in on the subject....LOL


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

K&Tsmom said:


> BUT the GOOD NEWS is on the way home my older son was able to find a listing for a litter of puppies with one female left...and I think we have our puppy. We are going to see her on Saturday...


Please make sure that the parents have health testing. You want a dog that can grow up being able to play and run with your kids. Chance has elbow dysplasia and would never be able to keep up with children. He can barely make it around my block and has to stop to rest several times. And forget about him running for any length of time. I know that you mentioned that your family's active...so you really need to get a puppy with the best start possible so she can keep up with guys. 

Remember, _all puppies are cute_, just make a choice with the long term in mind, not what feels good in the moment. I'm not trying to rain on your puppy parade, just wouldn't want your kids to have to grow up with a dog that may have health issues. And no, heath tests won't guarantee a healthy puppy, but they _will_ stack the odds in your favor.

*Edited to add:*

If the puppy doesn't work out on Saturday, (or maybe look into these litters anyway), here are the new litter listings from the NORCAL GR Club:

Shannon Oliver at 408-506-2733	Reno, NV	
Connie Tuft at 707-664-0422 Penngrove	
Diane Waters-Schwartz at 650-577-8286 Foster City	
Patricia Bass-Walker at 916-965-8831	Orangevale, CA

Here is the criteria the breeders need to meet to be able to list their litters on the site:

1. Breeder must be a member of GRCA or NORCAL GRC, owning either the sire or dam.
2. Both parents must have appropriate health clearances:
a. OFA hips and elbows
b. Heart
c. Eyes (cannot be over 12 months since exam)


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

Post the registered names of the parents so health clearances can be checked BEFORE you see the puppy. 

Puppies are so cute, the logical part of your brain stops working! Please RESEARCH the litter BEFORE seeing them!


----------



## K&Tsmom (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks...will get all the information I can and we will go from there.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Yes, please listen to Kim's post! It is crucial if you want a healthy puppy in the end!


----------

